# Leftover baked potatoes



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

Any ideas what to do with leftover baked potatoes beside making potato soup or fried potato skins?? Thanks.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hash.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I cut them in wedges and deep fry! Sere alongside a steak and use to soak up steak juices!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually cut em up, pan fry with onions, bell peppers, 
and garlic. Voila, breakfast potatoes.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

brianshaw said:


> Hash.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome! Any magic secret way to reheat them?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

You could scoop them out of the skins and make gnocchi.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

-Twice baked potatoes-scoop out the insides, mash and mix with sour cream, shredded cheese, bacon and green onions. Put filling back in shell and bake until heated through
-Lyonnaise Potatoes - an old steakhouse classic - peel the potatoes slice into 1/4 inch slices and fry on the flattop, in butter, with sliced onions
-Hash of any form (its not just for breakfast
-use a filling for pierogies
-my wife makes a simple, yet awesome, Hungarian "casserole" with layers of sliced potatoes (pre cooked and peeled) slices of dried Hungarian sausage, slices of hard boiled eggs, and sour cream, that gets baked until hot and bubbly


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You could make potato salad. Or you could cut them up and freeze them for later use.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

if you have a bunch, thin slice em and make easy peasy scalloped potatoes. 
Or possibly even a buttered layered pave' dish.


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

Seoul Food said:


> You could scoop them out of the skins and make gnocchi.


Are you making the gnocchi with cold potatoes? Or are you reheating them?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

dectra said:


> Are you making the gnocchi with cold potatoes? Or are you reheating them?


Not sure, the OP just stated left over baked potatoes. I've personally only made gnocchi from a baked potato that has cooled just enough to handle through a ricer or something, so not entirely sure if the same process would be used for a cold potato or if you would need to heat it up.


----------



## jowocook (Sep 24, 2009)

I’m sorry for late respond, yes we have a bunch of them most of the time. We end up giving them to club members or throw them away. Thanks everyone for inputs, definitely will try the recipes!


----------

